

Is the past predictive of the future in venture investing? - bsiscovick
http://bsiscovick.tumblr.com/post/1049096608/is-the-past-predictive-of-the-future

======
api
You can never rely on the past as a predictor of the future in any market.

~~~
bsiscovick
did you read the post? any color as to why not?

